# Introduction



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I love to hunt probably more so than fishing but I have to have something to do between the last day of gun season and the first day of bow season.

I hunt mainly in NC but have been know to venture out if the opportunity presents itself. 

I will refrain from discussing the # I killed this year but I had a very good season. I hunt 700 private acres in Chatham County. This year I will have it to myself. I also have several tracts in Randolph County where I live.

It is good to now have a hunting board. If I can figure out how to post pics I will post a ton.

Darin


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I have to have something to do between the last day of gun season and the first day of bow season.


thats when you practice shooting...or just "waste" the bullets from this year so you can buy new ones next year...ok we need a new term...for a "hunting ho" because i'll tell you...i am one...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Sooooo..........*

What do you use and what is your passion?opcorn:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Passion?*

I love to deer hunt. Deer hunting of any sort. Bow, muzzleloader, shotgun or rifle. Don't really matter. 

I hunt with a Champion bow. I don't remember the name but it is 29 inch draw, 50-70 # Shoot just under 270 fps. I shoot carbon impact arrows tipped with Rocket Steel Head 100 grain. 

My muzzleloader is a CVA Hunterbolt Magnum. It is nickle plated with a black synthetic stock. I have a Leupold 3x9x40 on it. I shoot 90 grains of Pyrodex select. At 100 yards it just knocks the hole bigger eack time. 

I have several rifles. The one I use the most is a Remengton BDL SS DM in 25-06. I have a 3x9x40 Nikon Buckmaster scope on it. It is glass bedded and the barrel is floated. It shoots 1 1/2 inch group at 300 yards. Same hole at 100 yards. I hand load Hornady 100 grain bullets in it but lately I have been using Federal Premium Ballistic tips in 100 grain.

I have another Remington BDL in 6 mil Rem caliber. I shoot handloaded partition bulets in it. I hunt with it very little anymore. It has a 3x9x40 leopold on it. It was made back in the middle 60's so I just look at it now.

I have a Ruger ultralight in .308 win. 20" barrel.
I have killed a ton of deer with it but now due to a change in hunting locations I use the 25-06 more. I have a 3x9x40 leopold on it. I shoot handloaded hornady SSP bullets in 150 grain. I did kill a 6pt with it this year. It was the only time I took it hunting. It is blued with a walnut stock.

I also have a Marlin 30-30 with a youth model stock for my son. It has a 2x7x32 Nikon on it. I bought it the day I found out it was going to be a boy. I hunted with it for several years and then put it up. Last year I ordered a youth stock and put a decent piece of glass on it. Now my son will only shoot my 25-06.

I also have a Remington 7400 in 30-06. I am not sure what kind of scope I have on it. I never hunt with it. I bought it for my wife.

I just bought a Marlin 30-06. I put a leopold 3x9x40 on it. I killed a doe last season with it but put it up until I can get the trigger pull reduced to around 2#'s. I don't recall the model # but they quit making it so I bought one for my youngest son. He is 3 and should grow into it nicely. 

I have several others but don't hunt with them anymore. So I will not mention them. 

Shotguns, I have several but since we don't run dogs anymore I don't use them for deer hunting.

I am looking into another rifle probably in a 257 Roberts or a 7mm-08. Not decided yet. Maybe even a 280 rem. My son took over the 25-06 so I have to replace it with something.


Darin


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

It just ended and Im already ready for Bow season to come back in!!!

I shoot the following at deer/turkeys/doves

Bow: Hoyt XTec 29" 65#, Carbon Force Radial X Weave 300 arrows with 100gr Rocket Hammerheads. Tru-Fire Judge release, Fuse sight and stabilizer.

ML: T/C Omega .50 with Bushnell Banner 3-9x40, 100gr Triple 7 and 250gr Shockwave bullets. Punchin the same hole at 100yds.

Rifle: Remington 700BDL .30-06 with a Tasco World Class 3-9x40. 168gr Winchester Ballistic Silver Tips.

Shotgun(s): Remington 11-87 Premier 12ga 3" Mag. Remington 870 Express Mag 12ga. Both with Patternmaster Chokes and 3" Federal 00 buck. Newest is a Stoeger P350 3.5" Mag 12ga with the stock XF choke and 3.5" Federal 00 buck.

Not sure which is my favorite season ....

Adam


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Remington CDL??*

Does anyone have the Remington CDL? I thought about buying one but have not heard much about them.

And I can't make my mind up on the caliber I "need".

Any suggestions??

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*25-06*

i've found the perfect bullet for killing deer in the 25-06 .... I've tried many different ones .... 100 gr ballistic tips .... ok ... shoot nice.... 117 gr Serria Gameking softpoint boat tails, and a few others but the one that drops them in their tracks every time is the Serria Gameking 90 gr BTHP ........ In mine it shoots 3300fps ... and accurate as all get out ........ I don't reload and always buy Federal Premenium .... They quite making this load .... for our deer 100 -150 lb dressed it is death .... now the big 300 lb midwest deer ... no ......


Finger Mullet ........ How do you hunt ...... upclose ..... big fields ... just like fishing it all depends on how you do it .... 308 is a good round for about anywhere .... try 150 gr


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*308*

I shoot 150 grain Hornady SST bullet hand loaded. It does wonders on deer size game and coyotes. When I first got it I shot Federal Classic 150 grain pointed soft point. Then I worked out a load for the 150 grain Hornady SST. Been shooting it ever since. 

For the 25-06 I could not get the 117 grain bullets to shoot decent. They grouped around 1 inch at 100. I have never shot a bullet lower than 100 grain. I tried handloading several different one and liked the Hornady 100 grain Interlock the best. It shot 1 1/2 inch at 300 yards. I have never shot it any farther. I got tired of handloading for it so I shoot Federal Premium 100 grain ballistic tip. I tried the Winchester Supreme Ballistic tip but did not like the performance on deer. I prefer the 100 grain ballistic tip over the larger bullets. What load should I try now since they no longer make the round you like??

I hunt in all types of terrain. 2 years ago I leased 700 acres of small pines. My shots range from up close to 200 yards. I shot a does this year 5 yards from my box. I shot her in the back of the head. I now hunt basically road beds or fire lanes in the pines in ladder stands I make out of 1 inch square tubing. I also uses boxes like the ones I posted on another post.. I also hunt around my house in big woods and fields using climbing stands or ground blinds. Just depends on where I decide to hunt. 

I have a small tract of 41 acres leased that is 5 year old cut over. I hunt in a box there as well. I go to the coast to hunt each year and just hunt fields. Usually still hunting. I shot one at 400 yards with a 30-06 a few years ago in Washington County while I was bear hunting. 

Darin


----------

